# Adoption needed



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
A pigeon was reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert that they saw it advertised in a newpaper. Its all white and isn't banded. 

BIRD very tame
BIRD very tame, all wht pigeon eve 5/19, Hillcrest area, cannot keep. This is her phone number: *619-688-1235*

NOTE: E-mail address is for the person who saw this ad in the paper.
NOT, the person who found the bird. MUST call.......do not e-mail.

Is there anyone here in that area that could take this pigeon. I talked to the lady who has and she cannot keep it and needs to find a home for it. Please let me know if anyone can take it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Looks like that area code and prefix are in the metropolitan San Diego, CA area.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry, Yes, it is in the San Diego. The lady said she could even bring it to who ever wanted it. I have to run out for a little while right now but will be back in about an hour and a half.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

littlestar said:


> Terry, Yes, it is in the San Diego. The lady said she could even bring it to who ever wanted it. I have to run out for a little while right now but will be back in about an hour and a half.


If she wants to bring it to me in Lake Forest in South Orange County, she is more than welcome to do so. It's a bit of a drive .. about 65-70 miles most likely (one-way).

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry, Sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner kind of a real busy day for me. Working on one case, but I called Al and he's going to see if he get someone in LI to go pick up the pigeon. Then I had to go up to where my husband is working to check on some baby sparrow, I'll try to call you tonight. But anyway! I talked to the woman and I gave her your phone number to call you, so she should be calling you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

littlestar said:


> Terry, Sorry I couldn't get back to you sooner kind of a real busy day for me. Working on one case, but I called Al and he's going to see if he get someone in LI to go pick up the pigeon. Then I had to go up to where my husband is working to check on some baby sparrow, I'll try to call you tonight. But anyway! I talked to the woman and I gave her your phone number to call you, so she should be calling you.


 I can tell you are very busy .. not to worry. Hopefully our NYC pigeon people will take care of the one on Long Island.

Hopefully the San Diego lady will give me a call.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry, Aren't they wonderful people? I know our dear Al will do what he can to help get that pigeon. Then we have our Phyll and Bob up there too, that also will go above and beyond to help. This day has totally tired me out  .

I hope she calls you soon.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I need to interupt this dialogue to thank you both for being there for the never
ending stream of pigeons in need. 

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> I need to interupt this dialogue to thank you both for being there for the never
> ending stream of pigeons in need.
> 
> fp


Thank you, FP .. I think Mary Ann, Renee, and myself are just plumb tuckered out from 911 Pigeon Alert this week .. it's been brutal. Plus Mary Ann and I are raising babies and Renee is training her birds, so we've all been whammied. I don't think I will have the least bit of trouble getting to sleep tonight  I'm getting way too old to keep having this much fun everyday!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> ......I'm getting way too old to keep having this much fun everyday!
> Terry


ROFLMAO....yeah, way too much fun not to try and share....  

fp


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

> I think Mary Ann, Renee, and myself are just plumb tuckered out from 911 Pigeon Alert this week .. it's been brutal. Plus Mary Ann and I are raising babies and Renee is training her birds, so we've been whammied. I don't think I will have the least bit of trouble getting to sleep tonight I'm getting way too old to keep having this much fun everyday!


Fp,
Thank you. Terry is right we are all plumb tuckered out. I had to go out today to check on some baby sparrows up where my husband works because they found the mother to the babies dead and the chased the father away not knowing they had babies. When my husband told me what these people up there, I went off on him even though he didn't know what was going on until after that, that they chased the father out of the building not knowing there were babies. I told my husband if those babies die, I hope the people who chased the father away rot in you know where. Thank god the father came back and was with the babies, other wise there would of been some people climbing up getting me those babies out of the nest. My husband said something to those people so now they are leaving food and water for the father and the babies are ok.

Terry, I know tonight I won't have trouble falling asleep either, (LOL).


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Just being curious, how did things go with this pigeon case???

-hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hillybean said:


> Just being curious, how did things go with this pigeon case???
> 
> -hilly


The lady with the pigeon in San Diego did call me a few days ago. She had someone much closer to her interested in the bird and was going to wait to see how that worked out. I haven't heard anything further from her so am hoping that the bird found a good home. Mary Ann is probably more up to date on this than I am, though  

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hillybean and Terry, I talked to the lady again today who has the bird and she is taking it to it's new home today. 

Terry, She would of brought it to you, but she didn't know if her car would make it that far being it's old. She said you are a very nice person and of course I had to agree with her, (LOL).


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Mary Ann. I'm glad the bird found a good home.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you both for replying back  .
I'm glad to hear it all worked out.

-hilly


----------

